# Penn Squall 12 Tsunami Air Wave 10' Conventional Rod



## Fish Hunter

2 Penn Squall 12's in mint condition with covers. Spooled with 15lb hi vis. $110 each. Will ship at cost
2 Tsunami Air wave 10' Conventional rods. Mint condition. $85 each. Will ship at cost of tube and freight
These prices are for each rod or each reel. I will sell as combo, each one $ 175.


----------



## Fish Hunter

Willing to do some trading for trout reels Penn Battle 2 or 3 2500's. Something of that nature. Make me an offer.


----------



## kennethclark1851

Interested where you located?


----------



## shagger

Fish Hunter said:


> Willing to do some trading for trout reels Penn Battle 2 or 3. Something of that nature. Make me an offer.


----------



## shagger

Are the rods Med, Med Hvy, or Hvy actions?


----------



## Fish Hunter

They are listed XH. They throw up to 5nbait well. I have thrown 6nbait, but I do not throw hard. 4-6 works really well.


----------



## Arnav

Hi FH,
Can you estimate tube and shipping to WV 26852 ?
Will both rods fit in the same tube ?
Thanks,


----------



## Fish Hunter

I can fit both rods in one tube. I will do both rods shipped together, with pvc tube and Priority Mail for $190.


----------



## Arnav

hmmmmm ..... considering  ......
Thanks


----------



## Fishbreath

Hey Don! Good to see you posting!


----------



## Fish Hunter

Been a while Life happens


----------



## Fish Hunter

Closing thread at this time..


----------

